
Show HN: Sell life insurance from your FinTech website - reiderrider
http://inslock.com
======
reiderrider
Comparable to Stripe for life insurance. Insert a line of JavaScript into your
website's HTML to display life insurance quotes. Users can choose a carrier
and apply using the first direct to consumer multi-carrier eApp for life
insurance. User friendly wizard gathers data, allows user to schedule their
exam, fills the insurance company's forms and displays filled application for
user to eSign with DocuSign. Available in all states from the following
carriers: American General, Banner Life, John Hancock, Protective Life,
Prudential, US Life, William Penn. Website's company will be the writing agent
and must be insurance licensed.

